# BIRMINGHAM | Exchange Square 2 | +100m | 37 fl | U/C



## ConstructionIndex (Sep 3, 2019)

*McAleer & Rushe has won a £68m contract for the construction of the first stage of the £120m Exchange Square 2 development in Birmingham city centre.







Work for the 37-storey build-to-rent residential tower block, opposite the future HS2 Curzon Street rail station, starts on site this week. Completion is scheduled for summer 2023.









McAleer & Rushe starts £68m BTR tower block in Birmingham


McAleer & Rushe has won a £68m contract for the construction of the first stage of the £120m Exchange Square 2 development in Birmingham city centre.




www.theconstructionindex.co.uk




*


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Can we have this moved to "Under Construction" please ??

Contractors have been on site for 4/5 months and we now have the start of the slipform and pump, we should see the tower starting to rise.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't you worry peeps, I have informed the moderator to move this tower from "proposal" to "Under Construction" on the worldwide Highrises thread. It was still sitting in "Proposal" ;-(

We don't want to be selling ourselves short now, do we ?? 

Thanks


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, actual height is 111 metres, lol


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Vanderenglander (Jan 6, 2021)

111m ok


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

The core is starting to rise again after it was halted for a few weeks whilst they concentrated on the rest of the development, should start to fly up now.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The core is rising fast!


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

A Chicagoan said:


> The core is rising fast!


It sure is ORD, did you see what I did there ?? Lol


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/26

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/29

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Core is now 19/37


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice pink Peugeot!


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> Nice pink Peugeot!


Yeah,PINK and PRIDE to that and especially to the man, who drives it!..lol..🌈💎🌈👌👍


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

A Chicagoan said:


> Nice pink Peugeot!


Only in Birmingham, lol


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Today the crane has been increased in height with a connector between the core and crane


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/1

Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/4

Rising core of Exchange Square phase 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some more information about phases 1 and 2.

*stephenson hamilton risley STUDIO completes £80m Birmingham resi scheme*


> Following the completion of Phase 1, stephenson hamilton risley STUDIO is now realising Phase 2 on the adjoining site, which contains a 235-bed hotel, 275 apartments and a large public square that will form the heart of the masterplan.
> 
> The apartments are for private rent. As such, it was important to create a sense of community for the residents and to allow for a mix of apartment types to ensure the development appealed to a variety of occupiers. This brief gave rise to a design that incorporates three buildings of differing heights that are located to best contribute to the surrounding streetscapes. These buildings contain a mix of studios, one-bed, two-bed, and three-bedroom apartments. Each of the buildings are served via a communal hub that unites the three buildings. It also provides access to a roof garden above the retail and car park podium. This facility is an important visual and social amenity for all residents, which is something other neighbouring PRS developments lack.
> 
> The ground and lower ground floors form a podium upon which the residential blocks are located. A key function of this is to define a strong building line along Dale End, Chapel Street, Moor Street Queensway and the new external street formed between Phases 1 and 2 of the development. Equally importantly, this frontage contains extensively glazed retail units that ensure the streetscape is animated.











stephenson hamilton risley STUDIO completes £80m Birmingham resi scheme


The recently rebranded Manchester-based practice has completed a residential development containing 603 apartments as part of a wider masterplan for Exchange Square, Birmingham




www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/10

P1340050 by metrogogo, on Flickr

High Speed Rail 2 (HS2) by metrogogo, on Flickr

P1340055 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/12

One Centenary Way | Offices | 14fl | 68m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/19

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 7:*

Birmigham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/8

Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/16

P1000757 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/11

Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/6

Birmingham Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Offsite Solutions wins £2.8m pod contract for second Grainger build-to-rent scheme*
Press Release _Excerpt_
Sep 20, 2021

Offsite Solutions, the UK’s leading bathroom pod manufacturer, has been awarded its second contract for Grainger plc, the UK’s largest listed residential landlord.

This latest project is to manufacture 567 steel-framed bathroom and shower pods for Exchange Square in Birmingham which is under construction by main contractor McAleer & Rushe.

The pod deliveries to site will begin towards the end of 2021 and will be completed by summer 2022 as the building’s structure is constructed.

Exchange Square is developed by Nikal for Grainger plc and will provide 375 homes for rent in a landmark 37-storey tower. 

More : Offsite Solutions | News | bathroom pods for Grainger build-to-rent scheme


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/20

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/25

Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr

10/28

Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/12

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/4

Kings Road, Tyseley skyline views - Exchange Square phase 2 by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/15

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/19

Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/29

Exchange Square phase 2 from Moor Street Queensway by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/13

Co-op at Exchange Square by Elliott Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/22

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/13

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/22

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/3

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/9

Exchange Square U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/14

Exchange Square Phase 2 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## fozzy45 (May 4, 2020)

Mmmm not exactly overloaded with windows is it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/4

Exchange Square Phase 2 | Priory Queensway | Mixed-Use | 14/36fl | 111m | U/C by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)




----------

